# Citizenship renounced-still use my British Passport????



## craigsmithza (Aug 20, 2014)

Question, I am coming to S.A. on a holiday from the U.S., I have a SA passport and a U.K. passport but I don't have a dual citizenship letter, I am SA by birth. My S.A. passport is in the process of being renewed (getting a new passport). The problem is if I enter South Africa using my SA passport and say that while I am in South Africa that my S.A. citizenship is renounced (citizenship is lost), can I still leave JHB airport using my U.K. passport even though my ticket corresponds to my SA passport number.

I just don't want to be in a position that I am stuck at Jhb airport because my SA citizenship has been renounced and customs or the airlines won't allow me on the plane with my U.K. passport

Thanks in advance


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

Why don't you just enter RSA on your UK passport?


----------

